# Agility training



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Today Bella (toy poodle) and I joined a new agility training club and had our 1st class and it was awesome!!!

I have to drive about 45 mins but it is completely worth it - nice facility with safe equipment and two instructors in the class.

A very long way to go but a nice start to our new journey! Bella was soooo happy you could feel it and there is nothing better than that :-D


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Harry is a 6month old mini and can get very active. Am looking forward to agility classes when he is older as am sure he will love it. He can already jump in excess of a metre! (Yes, he jumped the fencing!)


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I Agee. It is totally worth driving for a great instructor.


----------

